

Eclipse Monkey, GreaseMonkey-like scripting - drKarl
http://wiki.eclipse.org/Eclipse_Monkey_Overview

======
drKarl
If you prefer Python to Javascript
<http://code.google.com/p/jrfonseca/wiki/PythonMonkey>

------
drKarl
If you prefer Groovy to Javascript <http://groovy.codehaus.org/Groovy+Monkey>

------
drKarl
Update site: <http://download.eclipse.org/technology/dash/update/>

